# My R3 is being built :)



## Catch (Mar 23, 2008)

As I am being bullied into a first post everytime I read on the forums, I am posting to let you all know I am joining the club 

I am extremely excited about it and have been promised it on the 14th April. Can't wait!

:thumbsup: 

C


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

Catch said:


> As I am being bullied into a first post everytime I read on the forums, I am posting to let you all know I am joining the club
> 
> I am extremely excited about it and have been promised it on the 14th April. Can't wait!
> 
> ...


Congratulations. It's a great bike. Are you getting the standard Dura Ace setup as advertised on the cervélo web site?
Post some pics when you get it.
I got mine last year (ultegra setup) and still haven't posted any pics yet :blush2: 

Welcome to RBR.


----------



## Catch (Mar 23, 2008)

I built it up to my own specifications in the end. Its got full Campagnolo Record and Fulcrum Zero wheels (Black and Red). I think it will look great and, more importantly, ride really well around my hills 

Thanks,

C


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

Catch said:


> I built it up to my own specifications in the end. Its got full Campagnolo Record and Fulcrum Zero wheels (Black and Red). I think it will look great and, more importantly, ride really well around my hills
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> C


Sounds like it''ll be a beaut, did you get the black/red one?


----------



## Catch (Mar 23, 2008)

galanz said:


> Sounds like it''ll be a beaut, did you get the black/red one?


Yeah I went for the black & red as I felt it offered the best balance of color for me  Thats the only real color on the bike as its white with black this year. I did add a bit of red on the saddle as well with the Specialized Team Toupe, but not sure that was a good move yet!

C


----------



## galanz (Oct 28, 2004)

I love the black and red, your build should look awesome, you're really going to have to post some pictures when it's done.


----------



## Catch (Mar 23, 2008)

galanz said:


> I love the black and red, your build should look awesome, you're really going to have to post some pictures when it's done.


Sure can do that as long as I can work out how!  

Regards,


C


----------

